# Any Suggestions?



## Cindy (Nov 21, 2007)

I searched a few boards on the net and this one seemed the most friendly and open, so here I am!  I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's disease last month but the doctor wanted to do more extensive bloodwork. I go back on December 5th to see him again and discuss what and if meds are suitable for me. Can anyone suggest any questions that I should ask or if I should get a copy of my bloodwork and what I should be looking for? I have had a weight gain to where I feel that I have an innertube around me, I go through bouts of depression, my memory is awful, terribly dry skin to where it hurts, IBS that was diagnosed years ago, and am so tired that some days I can't hold my eyes open. I never thought my old body was anything to brag about, just a normal woman, but boy do I want it back now! The bigger I get, the worse I feel...mentally and physically. Is there hope or is this a life long battle???


----------



## heytheredelia (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi, I may not be much of a help but I feel exactly the same, skin, memory and weight gain to mention a few.... My results came back today, normal for anemia, sugar and calcium. The Thyroid result wasn't back...I've to phone again tomorrow. I have a job that requires me to be 100% and I'm in the public eye. I look awful, feel worse and can't remember the simplest tasks. I make stupid mistakes regularly. I slept from 4pm yesterday till 7am this morning and still feel as if I been in the ring with Mike Tyson. I don't know anyone who has Thyroid problems. I only wish I gone to the Dr earlier.


----------



## Deedah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Cindy and heytheredelia,

If it's any consellation...... DITTO!!!

Enjoy your holiday,
Deedah


----------



## Cindy (Nov 21, 2007)

I thank you for responding to my post. I went back to the dr who put me on a half of a mild pill for hashimotos. I went for more bloodwork last week and then return to the dr again the end of the month to compare bloodwork results. I still feel tired and am itchy and forgetful, so hopefully the dr will be able to adjust the meds and next month will be better.  I'm trying to think positive!


----------



## Deedah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey Cindy,

Keep your chin up.... It's a long nasty road.

Stay well,
Val


----------

